# Looking to buy an 80's car stereo. Audiophiles needed



## Bluburd8675309 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking to buy a vintage car stereo from ebay and I need to know if it is any good. The Radio is called the 'Mustang CRF-490' It has a 10-band equalizer, tape deck, AM/FM and some other features. Here is the actual listing http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mus...In_Dash_Receivers&hash=item19d41fe77c&vxp=mtr


----------



## KatmanDu (Oct 9, 2012)

It looks like an off-brand, generic AM/FM Cassette stereo. For $25, sure, why not. Any good? Well, there's no real way of telling what the amp is like; but it can't really be any worse than car stereos of that time period, so... but if the price went any higher than $25, I dunno. Considering you can get a single-DIN receiver with far more features and a better amp than that thing's likely to have for $80 these days, I dunno how much time I'd waste on that.

Having said that, in the interests of full disclosure, I do have a single-DIN factory original Ford stereo unit from a 1988 F-150 (AM/FM Cassette) and a DIN and a half 2003 F-150 (AM/FM CD) as well as a 2003 Chevy Tahoe double-DIN AM/FM CD available...


----------



## Bluburd8675309 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info and offer but none of the units you mentioned will fit in the radio box with out having to do some serious modifications. If you're wondering what type of car it is a 1987  samurai. Yeah there are some decent modern units out there but I'm not looking for the "disco" look but more or less something that matches the period the car was made in. I did some research and found some retro styled ones but they cost an arm and leg and I'm kinda short on cash.


----------



## KatmanDu (Oct 10, 2012)

I couldn't find any specs for that model, like wattage, total harmonic distortion, etc.; but I suppose for $25, you can't go too wrong. Pair it with some decent speakers and hope for the best.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 11, 2012)

Do you want my 80s ... car?


----------

